# Radmin-Remote control - Alternative



## ramakanta (Apr 20, 2015)

Is there any open source (freeware)or paid Remote control  software  Like Radmin. Need remote access to network computers and servers over a LAN Like Radmin. thank you


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2015)

*www.realvnc.com/ *www.teamviewer.com/hi/index.aspx


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 23, 2015)

teamviwer require internet connection so it is not suitable . but RealVNC I am confuse , which one download. and how to used it and is RaelVNC free ???. thank you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2015)

You can try LogMeIn, but can't say if it will require internet for LAN access.

It's arguably one of the best remote control softwares out there.


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 25, 2015)

Is Remote Desktop Connection same as Radmin or Vnc .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2015)

basically yes but with less features & ease of use.e.g.configuring it over internet is complicated compared to simple install & run procedure of logmein,radmin etc.


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 27, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> basically yes but with less features & ease of use.e.g.configuring it over internet is complicated compared to simple install & run procedure of logmein,radmin etc.



just I want to see  over a LAN . just want to see another desktop over LAN( without internet ). is possible ?? if yes , then how to configure????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 27, 2015)

right click my computer icon & select properties--remote settings.enable allow connections running any version of remote desktop.search remote desktop in start menu/accessories & open it.enter the ip of that pc in lan & username password of an account in that pc.


----------

